# new to egg share



## bitbit3 (Feb 17, 2004)

hello everyone

I am doing egg share for the first time and, just wanted to know what happens next, i have been for bls and i am down regulated, but recip isnt ready yet, when she is ready what happens next, and when will i start stimms, and what does recip take while i am stimming.

clinic said to carry on with bureslin until they call me, so am feeling a little confussed now.

thanks everyone

love
bitbit
xxxxx


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi bitbit,

I'm doing egg share at the moment. I'm having my egg collection on Monday.
I had to wait for 6 days for my recipient to catch up when i was d/r. I too had to wait for my clinic to phone me before i started my stimms. I'm not sure what the recipient's do when we stimm, I think they have to get their womb to the right thickness for the day of our e/t.

Sorry if my info hasn't helped much, just wanted to wish you loads of luck.

Love
Kia.x


----------



## bitbit3 (Feb 17, 2004)

Hello Kia

Thanks for your reply
Good luck for your ec on monday, hope all goes well for you.

I remember them saying something about recipient taking tablets or something, and when they start them, i start stimms about 4 days after or something, is this what you had to do?

love
bitibit
xxx


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi bitbit,

Thanx, the nurse at the clinic counted 13 follies yesterday.
I got 13 eggs on my last treatment (not egg share though).


When i had my d/r scan on day 3 of af i was hoping to start stimms then but my recipient's af hadn't arrived and thats what i think i had to wait for.

I think their treatment will all be different as there are so many different ressons why they need donor eggs.

I have heard something about pills and pessaries too, but to be honnest i have no idea.

I should really have asked more questions about what my recipient has to do but i didn't think, i was just happy that i knew i was helping to make someone else's dreams come true.

Good luck with your treatment hun.

Love
Kia.x


----------



## bitbit3 (Feb 17, 2004)

Hi Kia

13 follies that sounds good. i suppose i'll just have to wait for them to ring me next week (hopefully)

take care

bitbit
xxxxx


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi Bitbit,

My egg collection went really well.
We had 17 eggs collected   . I was so shocked!
So we have 8 eggs and my recipient gets 9 eggs.

How are you doing? 
have you got a date to start stimms?



Love
Kia.x


----------



## bitbit3 (Feb 17, 2004)

Hi Kia

18 eggs thats great, our clinic have given us the choice that if theres an odd number, we can keep the extra or donate it, was this the same with your clinic? I have still havent heard anything yet, still keeping my fingers crossed that clinic will ring me this week. When do you go back for transfer?

Take care

love
bitbit
xxxx


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

bitbit,

No my clinic doesn't give us a choice we have to donate any odd.

We got 8 eggs and out of them 4 fertilized, and e/t will be in the morning. We don't know what grades they are yet.

My recipient got 9 eggs and out of them 8 fertilized.

I'd give your clinic a ring in the morning and ask how long they think it will be, maybe they could give you some idea.

Fingers crossed for you hun. 

 and loads of      

Take care
Love
Kia.x


----------



## bitbit3 (Feb 17, 2004)

Hi Kia

Good luck for et tomorrow, hope everything goes well for you.

I rang clinic today, because they showed no sign of ringing me, and recip still isnt ready, she is going back next friday, to see if she is ready or not, im gutted and feeling quite low at the moment, i know its not her fault, its her bodies, but im feeling quite angry about it, cos ths clinic never said this could happen, dont know what to do at the moment, really not sure about egg sharing now.


love
bitbit
xxxxx


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Bitbit  

Sorry to hear you're so upset, I remember how down i felt and i only had to wait 6 days.

I had 2 grade 2 embryo's put back yesterday, i'm still very sore.

Hope you get to start your stimms soon.
Thinking of you.
Love
Kia.x


----------



## bitbit3 (Feb 17, 2004)

Hi Kia

ood luck, hun for the 2ww, im not feeling so bad today, still really pe'ed off, but i suppose its just the way it goes, i have decided that if recip isnt ready next fri , i am prob gonna pull out of the egg share, cos if she's not ready, it will probably be unlikey et will happen before  xmas, but i suppose that will be something i will have to speak to clinic about if it comes to it.

take care of yourself and embies


love
bitbit
xxxx


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Bitbit   ,

I've just popped in to see how you're doing? 
Aww i do hope you get to start your stimms soon.



Love
Kia.x


----------



## bitbit3 (Feb 17, 2004)

hi Kia

how are you?, how are you feeling?


take care

bitbit
xxxx


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi Bitbit,
I'm doing fine thanx, 2ww is going so slowly, i'm starting to get heartburn again (i'm hoping that's a sign)
How are you feeling hun?
Have you heard anymore about your recipient?
Fingers crossed for you that you finish treatment by christmas.
Thinking of you.
Take care 
Love 
Kia.x


----------



## bitbit3 (Feb 17, 2004)

Hi Kia

Hope you are not going too mad in the 2ww, i got the good news today that recip is now ready and i can start stimms on thurs, yippee. i am soo excited now things are finally moving again.


take care
bitbit
xxxx


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi bitbit,
I've started 'knicker checking' every 5mins   , i can't wait till the 3rd   .
Thats great news about you recipient!  
Good luck hun,    hope you get lots of lovely big eggies.
Fingers crossed for you.
Love 
Kia,x


----------



## bitbit3 (Feb 17, 2004)

Hi Kia

I think i will be terrible in 2ww, might ask clinic if they can sedate me for 2weeks  . 


take care
bitbit
xxxx


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi Bitbit,

Good luck for stimms tomorrow  

I'll be thinking of you.

I've still got to wait till next Friday before i test!! this is the longest 2weeks of my life! Doing the injections was easier then this!

Love 
Kia.x


----------



## bitbit3 (Feb 17, 2004)

Hi Kia

well did my 1st stimms jab tonite, not quite sure if i used the right needle though, as i have 3 different ones at the moment   , so i used the medium size one was that right, was bigger than the dr one but not as big as the one to draw up with,

Hope you are well


take care
bitbit
xxxxxx


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi Bitbit,

It's great that you're finally on the way with stimms.

I don't know if you have used the right needle hun, i only had two different sided needle, one was huge! i used that to draw up and mix and the other was quite small, a bit smaller then the dr ones and i used that to inject.

Do you know how long you have to stimm for? 
How many amp's are you on?

It's getting really hard to stay away from the hpt's now, i'm so tempted.

I test a week today.

Take care
Love
Kia.x


----------



## bitbit3 (Feb 17, 2004)

Hi Kia

i'm not sure how long i have to stimm for, i have my first stimms scan on tuesday, so hopefully they will be able to give me some idea then. I am on 2 amps

after how many injections do follies start to grow?

Try and resist the temptation of the hpt.

take care

love
bitbit
xxxxx


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi Bitbit,  

How did your scan go today?

I don't know how many injections it takes before any follies start go grow, it must be different for different people.

 Right just for a bit of fun i'm going to guess that your egg collection will be next Wednesday. 

Fingers crossed for you.  

I had to stop myself from buying a hpt yesterday.
I haven't got long to wait now.

Love
Kia.x


----------



## bitbit3 (Feb 17, 2004)

Hi Kia

Scan went ok today i think, i have 5 larger follies on left and 7 larger ones on the right side, i also have lots of smaller ones, so i have to go back in again to tomorrow morning to see how things are going again. Another early morning yuk.

anyway hope you are feeling well and resisting the hpt's 

good luck

love
bitbit
xxxxx


----------



## bitbit3 (Feb 17, 2004)

Hi Kia

Scan today revealed 25 follies ec shold be mon or tues next week

Take care
bitbit
xxxxxxx


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi Bitbit,

  25! thats great, loads to share.

I started bleeding today and clinic said to still test on the 3rd and i couldn't wait so i tested today, i got a BFN  

Kia.x


----------



## bitbit3 (Feb 17, 2004)

Kia

Soo sorry to hear your news    

take care of yourself hun

love
bitbit
xxxxx


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi Bitbit,

How's the stimming going?

Have you got a date for egg collection yet?



Love
Kia.x


----------



## bitbit3 (Feb 17, 2004)

hi kia

got scan tomorrow, so hopefully they will give me more info then, im in chat at the moment so if you fancy a chat pop in.


take care
bitbit
xxxxx


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi Bitbit,

Sorry only just seen your reply.
I popped in chat to see if you were still there......but you aint  

Love
Kia.x


----------



## bitbit3 (Feb 17, 2004)

Hi Kia

Ec for me is on monday, just done final jab, alot of the follies i had stopped growing so will have to wait till monday to see what happens.

take care
bitbit


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi Bitbit,

How did egg collection go? How many eggies did you get?

Hope you're not too sore hun.

Fingers crossed for your embryo's.

Love
Kia.x


----------



## bitbit3 (Feb 17, 2004)

Hi Kia

We only got 4 eggs, so cant egg share, not feeling to bad now was devasted earlier but what will be will be.

take care
love bitbit

p.s i sent you an i.m


----------



## stockportsun (Mar 11, 2004)

dear bitbit3

sending you a huge   
you only need on embie lots of     to you 
rest up now talk to you soon i hope 
                                love stockportsun xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi Bitbit,

How are you feeling?

How's the embryo's doing?

When's your e/t?

Take care hun
Love
Kia.x


----------



## bitbit3 (Feb 17, 2004)

Hi Kia

we had et today had 2 grade 2 embies put back, the 3rd was grade 3 and not suitable for freezing.


take care
bitbit
xxx


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi Bitbit,

Aww good luck for your 2ww hun.

You sit back and relax.

fingers crossed for you.

Take care of you and your embies.

Love 
Kia.x


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi Bitbit,

just popped in to see how you're doing?

Love
Kia.x


----------



## bitbit3 (Feb 17, 2004)

Hi KIa

2ww is going really slow, and driving me completely mad, go back to work next week, so time may pass abit quicker next week.

How are you?

love
bitbit
xxxxx


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi Bitbit,

Take it easy hun.
  for you.

We've got our follow up appointment tomorrow so hopefully we'll get some answers.

Take care.
Love
Kia.x


----------



## bitbit3 (Feb 17, 2004)

Hi Kia

hope all goes well for you tomorrow, i will be thinking of you hun


love
bitbit
xxxxx


----------



## JANADDER (Apr 8, 2004)

Hi 

Ive just done a egg share but didnt work for us but dont give up, my receiptnet was a little behind by a week but was still on time for my egg retrieval, eveything went fine but got my period a day before blood test result, but I havent given up and would def consider egg sharing again

Good luck to you x


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi ya,

The follow-up appointment went well (i think).

He told me i was just unlucky when my egg's were shared out and he said he'd like to try me on Gonal f for the stimms and aspirin after e/t for our next cycle.

Hope all is going well for you bitbit, and that you're relaxing!   take care hun.

Love 
Kia.x


----------



## bitbit3 (Feb 17, 2004)

Hi

Janadder:   sorry to hear of bfn.

Kia: Glad to hear follow up went well for you, are you going to egg share again?

2ww not going to bad, one minute i feel really positive the next im feeling negative again, day 8 today so half way there.

take care
love
bitbit
xxxxxxxx


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi,

Janadder   . I'm going to go for egg share again too.

Bitbit i was like that too, be positive hun, it's going to work for you   .

I've got an appointment in the morning to start filling out the egg share forms. Hope to start treatment next month.

Bitbit take care of you and ya embies hun.

Love
Kia.x


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi Bitbit,

How are you doing?

Love
Kia.x


----------



## bitbit3 (Feb 17, 2004)

Hi Kia

I am good thanx, i was naughty and tested early and got faint   on the 17th December official blood test on the 23rd also agreed positive, and i have my first scan on the 13th January, which seems sooooooo long away, I am sooo Happy but it seems the 2ww is never over   how are you? did you have a good christmas?

Take care
Love
bitbit
xxxxxxx


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi Bitbit,

Thats great news!  

I'm fine thanks , i started taking the pill on Christmas day and i start d/r on the 10th January.

I had a lovely Christmas thanks , how was yours hun?

Love
Kia.x


----------

